# IT’S CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!! 2019 The Opening Thread



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So Santa has had a very busy time of late, randomly drawing, buying, wrapping and delivering lots of parcels as well as catering and preparing for all the Christmas festivities at the North Paw Pole... however she seems to be finally ready for the day itself (well actually it all starts tomorrow Christmas Eve) so sat down with a large glass of Christmas cheer and told the kids; being as they are Santa’s special little helpers they could kick off the Opening Thread slightly early and dive into their wonderful box of SS gifts!!!

So finally here it is everyone.....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Beautifully wrapped parcels (lots) that the kids couldn't wait to get their paws on...









































































Starting with a gorgeous fleecy blanket that's soft and warm, a fab snowman toy that rustles as well as smells lol a fab rocket and omg a rainbow alpaca!! Not seen anything like this ever before it's amazing!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A LOT of fabulous treats that someone was incredibly excited to open!!!!




















































She knew which parcel they were in!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There was a special cosmic banana - Huck's absolute favourite!!
























And Holly claimed the alpaca and rocket (slightly concerned this may be an X rated toy lol)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Some gorgeous wool balls, and two amazing huge kickers - perfect for MCs!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Santa herself has been incredibly spoilt!!

Delicious chocolate, a gorgeous tea towel, brilliant treat tin and an amazing book that's right up Santa's street.... can't wait to read and use it so thank you - I love it!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Even the wrapping was a toy - loving the ribbons!!!! Little H did root through the waste basket just in case he missed anything...

















Now good job he did - there was a pretty little blue box and a clue....


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Ooo how mysterious!



huckybuck said:


> and rocket (slightly concerned this may be an X rated toy lol)


I would be too if it was pink! 










This photo makes me want to start a thread of cats next to a tube of treats so we can really see the size they are


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And there I am stumped!!!!! SS we love you and thank you so so much for all our wonderful gifts - you have truly spoiled us all 


Miss/Mrs/Mr Blue eye, false eyelashes, mascara, and a dash or comma.....

Help!!!!!!!!!

I thought of Idris but she hasn’t taken part this year......


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All the HBs amazing gifts!!!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> And there I am stumped!!!!! SS we love you and thank you so so much for all our wonderful gifts - you have truly spoiled us all
> 
> Miss/Mrs/Mr Blue eye, false eyelashes, mascara, and a dash or comma.....
> 
> ...


Psygon springs to mind for me! What do you think?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> Psygon springs to mind for me! What do you think?


Yes I did wonder about this - it has to be something to do with an eye or i or y I think - so could it be Ps"eye"gon?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

It's not me! But I may have figured it out... All that prep I did reading last year's opening thread may have paid off!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Psygon said:


> It's not me! But I may have figured it out... All that prep I did reading last year's opening thread may have paid off!!!


Although I may actually be totally wrong...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> It's not me! But I may have figured it out... All that prep I did reading last year's opening thread may have paid off!!!


Oh no - not Psygon????
I think I'm going to have to re read last year then 

Unless you can give me a hint?????


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Does Bad Santa do something very naughty and go back to her naughty/nice lists and confer with Chief Elf Citruspips...to work out half of the participants it can’t be......

Or does Good Santa keep racking her brains....


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Marvellous photos of a lovely haul. Huck with his banana and pusscats perusing the Rude Rocket (thank God it wasn't pink!! :Hilarious) just adorable.

I'm hoping to get to at least one of mine on Xmas Day as should be leaving the house a bit later than normal, but if not will be a Boxing Day and 27th bonanza as usual. V excited!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh no - not Psygon????
> I think I'm going to have to re read last year then
> 
> Unless you can give me a hint?????


There wasn't a clue from last year's thread, it just maybe put my mind into clue solving mode!

I was kind of looking at it as:

What would it read if it was written out...

That's why I quite possibly might be wrong!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Does Bad Santa do something very naughty and go back to her naughty/nice lists and confer with Chief Elf Citruspips...to work out half of the participants it can't be......
> 
> Or does Good Santa keep racking her brains....


Wracking brains!! I have to work till 5 tomorrow :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit so no cheating till then!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> There wasn't a clue from last year's thread, it just maybe put my mind into clue solving mode!
> 
> I was kind of looking at it as:
> 
> ...


Oneblueeyedash? 
Myeyedot? 
Sexyoneeye?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oneblueeyedash?
> Myeyedot?
> Sexyoneeye?


It might just be how my brain works :-D I totally feel like I may be wrong :-D


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I am going to have to sleep on it lol....

....whoever you are SS we want to say a really big thank you for all our wonderful presents!!! You chose everything with such care and attention - you know us all so well. The gifts are just lovely - we have been well and truly spoiled and are very very lucky.

we are determined to figure you out so watch this space.,...but in the mean time thank you xxxxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh... This is bringing back memories of how exciting this thread was last year!

That "rocket" does look a little bit. "A...hem..."

(I also hope me clue is easier to solve... I may have a little look into the box and work in solving the clue tonight... That would be once I've been to work and done some food shopping... iced the cake etc...etc...)

Hannah


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

That is a hard clue! This is going to be more difficult than I thought....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

@huckybuck hmm, tricky. I can't wait to open my secret Santa but currently in bed as got the start of a cold and my neck pain kept me awake half the night.

Claire x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so having slept on it (and woken up with a sore throat nooooooooi) I have an i dea who might be our SS. 

I’m not entirely sure if I have the clue worked out properly but....it’s definitely something to do with an i....

So thinking about a user name there is someone who is missing an i that should have been there....

and that same person has the same name as me but with an i (We did have a joke about this when we met) so I think I now know who it is....

Are you our Secret Santa Mille (no i) D Claire (with an i) ???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> @huckybuck hmm, tricky. I can't wait to open my secret Santa but currently in bed as got the start of a cold and my neck pain kept me awake half the night.
> 
> Claire x


Arghh you and me both - get dosed up with zinc and c - it won't stop it but might just help...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Ok so having slept on it (and woken up with a sore throat nooooooooi) I have an i dea who might be our SS.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if I have the clue worked out properly but....it's definitely something to do with an i....
> 
> ...


Hee hee, I am indeed.

You told me that without the i Clare was the posh way of spelling it when we met


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think Grace spent all night guarding the presents!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Hee hee, I am indeed.
> 
> You told me that without the i Clare was the posh way of spelling it when we met


I did - wasn't going to mention that rofl!!!

Aww thank you so much Claire - you really spoiled all of us!! What wonderful gifts we all had!

I finally opened the special little blue package (reminded me of a Tiffany box) and gosh how spoiled am I? What an amazing slave gift - I know you made it for me as we had the conversation......an oak leaf!!!

Thank you so much and I will wear it with absolute pleasure over Christmas - it's stunning!!! Xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All my wonderful slave gifts - what a spoiled HB household!!!










Thank you so much Claire xxxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I did - wasn't going to mention that rofl!!!
> 
> Aww thank you so much Claire - you really spoiled all of us!! What wonderful gifts we all had!
> 
> ...


Glad you like it. It didn't quite work out how I intended.

There was a little trauma involved in making the acorn, and my attempts with metal clay on the leaf didn't quite pan out so it ended up being made of polymer clay instead.

Then the journey the parcel went on was interesting and then they said it was being returned to me as it was damaged so I was convinced that little blue parcel would have gone missing 

Luckily it all worked out and the parcel wasn't damaged at all. Let's just say I won't be using Collect+ again 

Oh and on the second attempt at posting it, I got my foot wrapped around my handbag and fell out of the car. My OH rescued me so it's all good though :Happy

So it's been quite a, erm, experience...

Really happy you like it xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> All my wonderful slave gifts - what a spoiled HB household!!!
> 
> View attachment 426763
> 
> ...


You're very welcome xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> All my wonderful slave gifts - what a spoiled HB household!!!
> 
> View attachment 426763
> 
> ...


I do have to say I felt a little daunted that I got you to send a parcel to after the amazing things you received last year!

I went back over last year's opening thread, and panicked slightly


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I do have to say I felt a little daunted that I got you to send a parcel to after the amazing things you received last year!
> 
> I went back over last year's opening thread, and panicked slightly


Oh you did us all so proud Claire - and esp with all the posting hassle (I know you were worried) we couldn't have asked for a better SS!!!

The acorn and oak leaf are really really beautiful - so delicate - I will love wearing them!!! You are very talented xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Oh you did is so proud Claire - and esp with all the posting hassle (I know you were worried) we couldn't have asked for a better SS!!!
> 
> The acorn and oak leaf are really really beautiful - so delicate - I will love wearing them!!!


:Happy

Making them delicate was what was difficult 

Big and chunky is a lot easier.

I even made the jump rings. My skills don't quite stretch to chain yet though


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> There wasn't a clue from last year's thread, it just maybe put my mind into clue solving mode!
> 
> I was kind of looking at it as:
> 
> ...


Was it who you thought?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Was it who you thought?


Heheh I had two options - I didn't know about the Clare/Claire thing tho bit I did wonder about you as I always read your name as millied!

I won't talk about the other option I had :-D


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> :Happy
> 
> Making them delicate was what was difficult
> 
> ...


Quick pic to show scale


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Happy Christmas Eve everyone ⭐

We were early openers as I traveled to the US early Friday morning. So will post the photos I took before leaving.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

HELP !

I've opened our box and started on the puzzle - whoever my Secret Santa is - you are a FIEND !!!!!!!!!!!
It's a crossword puzzle (which I'm usually [email protected] at anyway ) I'm having trouble matching the clues with the numbers on the grid, but think I'm nearly there (the clue numbers on the grid are ultra, ultra tiny and I'm having to use a magnifying glass ). Some of the letters in the finished puzzle are shaded and have to be rearranged to find out who my SS is - there are 10 shaded squares in the grid BUT only 9 in the "answer" box ? (I've 'found' 8 of the letters so far but am having difficulty with a couple of the clues and Google isn't being very helpful - aaarrrghh)

Please, please Secret Santa could you let @huckybuck know how many letters I need to work out who you are and then she can let me know without revealing your identity !!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

The boys loved opening the presents and tearing at the paper, good fun was had ❤


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> HELP !
> 
> I've opened our box and started on the puzzle - whoever my Secret Santa is - you are a FIEND !!!!!!!!!!!
> It's a crossword puzzle (which I'm usually [email protected] at anyway ) I'm having trouble matching the clues with the numbers on the grid, but think I'm nearly there (the clue numbers on the grid are ultra, ultra tiny and I'm having to use a magnifying glass ). Some of the letters in the finished puzzle are shaded and have to be rearranged to find out who my SS is - there are 10 shaded squares in the grid BUT only 9 in the "answer" box ? (I've 'found' 8 of the letters so far but am having difficulty with a couple of the clues and Google isn't being very helpful - aaarrrghh)
> ...


Forget this post ! I've just approached the problem from a different angle 
Using the letters I know are correct I've played "Sherlock Holmes" and I think our Secret Santa(s) are @Willow_Warren's Lola and Andre 

Bertie is currently on garden walk-about so will wait until he's back in before opening and taking photos - but big thank you in advance !


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Quick pic to show scale
> View attachment 426769


Oh Wow! You are so talented


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

The boys received lovely handmade toys by @QOTN 
The wrapping paper was a hit as well, as had such an intriguing smell of catnip.
We know who our Secret Santa is and you will too, once we show the clue.
Sorry, photos are a not the best as taken at night .
Thank you very much SS, we love our toys.
























A big cat nip kicker  and lots of other catnip goodies


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Here is the full haul, card and clue.
Thank you very much SS for the presents and for sending abroad.
To those who didn't see my first post. We opened early as I am traveling and not with the boys at the moment.































Card + clue


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Forget this post ! I've just approached the problem from a different angle
> Using the letters I know are correct I've played "Sherlock Holmes" and I think our Secret Santa(s) are @Willow_Warren's Lola and Andre
> 
> Bertie is currently on garden walk-about so will wait until he's back in before opening and taking photos - but big thank you in advance !


You are correct...

sorry about the mess up with the clue  (I had to make a last minute changes as I'd actually made a spelling mistake on the first version :Facepalm)

Hannah


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Oh Wow! You are so talented


I second that @MilleD - I couldn't believe it when you said you made it!! :Jawdrop


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> You are correct...
> 
> sorry about the mess up with the clue  (I had to make a last minute changes as I'd actually made a spelling mistake on the first version :Facepalm)
> 
> Hannah


Thank you so much Hannah  So many parcels to open ! 
Bertie says "Fank you Lola and Andre, I luv, luv, luv all the stinky toys they are purrfect!" He's also just finished off a compete tray of the Lily's Christmas Spectacular; said it was the "best thing ever" he's found in his bowl 

"Are all these for me ?"









This paper is fun - it's lovely and stinky










Bertie's haul - including a beautiful personalised blanket and cat plate (sooo many toys he didn't know where to start !"



















and a pretty "keepsake" box" !










My haul included lots of lovely sweeties (diet starts AFTER Christmas !!); matching mug and tea towel, socks and lovely tote bag










and, finally, the clue and Christmas card










so thank you, thank you once again -you have really spoiled us :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I really do hope Bertie likes what he got... it was so much fun shopping for all the different bits and pieces! 

I have a small confession about the bag... I'm pretty sure I forgot to sew up the hole in the lining - I only remembered the day after posting!

Hannah


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Glad you like it. It didn't quite work out how I intended.
> 
> There was a little trauma involved in making the acorn, and my attempts with metal clay on the leaf didn't quite pan out so it ended up being made of polymer clay instead.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I might pick your brains on jewelery making with clay, I really would like to try that!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I really do hope Bertie likes what he got... it was so much fun shopping for all the different bits and pieces!
> 
> I have a small confession about the bag... I'm pretty sure I forgot to sew up the hole in the lining - I only remembered the day after posting!
> 
> Hannah


He absolutely loves everything - can't make up his mind which toy to "attack" first  Think I'll have to put some away for awhile - otherwise hes' going to overdose on catnip/valerian (he had a couple of the felt "sweeties" last year and played with them till they fell apart ) and I certainly won't have to be buying treats for some time - he's now got enough to last until Easter !

(I'll check the bag and if you did forget then my sewing skills will stretch that far )


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Oh wow, I might pick your brains on jewelery making with clay, I really would like to try that!


Any time


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> I second that @MilleD - I couldn't believe it when you said you made it!! :Jawdrop


Aw shucks :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Thank you so much Hannah  So many parcels to open !
> Bertie says "Fank you Lola and Andre, I luv, luv, luv all the stinky toys they are purrfect!" He's also just finished off a compete tray of the Lily's Christmas Spectacular; said it was the "best thing ever" he's found in his bowl
> 
> "Are all these for me ?"
> ...


Love the blanket and tote bag - fantastic!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> The boys received lovely handmade toys by @QOTN
> The wrapping paper was a hit as well, as had such an intriguing smell of catnip.
> We know who our Secret Santa is and you will too, once we show the clue.
> Sorry, photos are a not the best as taken at night .
> ...


They look a big hit :Happy


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Willow_Warren

just had to quickly grab my camera for these !

He'd decided that the scratcher made a great bed and then discovered the jingly balls inside !
























he's always ignored the scratcher pads I've bought for him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but this one is "hit"


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Willow_Warren
> 
> just had to quickly grab my camera for these !
> 
> ...


I'm happy he's getting some enjoyment from it!

My two seem to be making a last ditch attempt to get on the naught list! Just because on home from work early DOESN'T make it dinner time


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

We are open in @ewelsh house 

Every gift was a HUGE hit.

Big box!









Beautiful wrapping

















Someone is very curious!









Lottie is all ready getting stuck in playing or rather killing! 









Oscar ( we named him ) is Libby's new bestest friend ever!



























Love the blanket which came in a beautiful box!










Ummm both to busy playing to even look at me!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@ewelsh continued



















Never seen Lottie LOVE a toy so much! 


















I am pretty sure my Secret Santa is @Citruspips


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oooh this is all so exciting... really starting to see all the gifts now 

I can't decide if I should let the tonks have pressies now or not...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope I am right and @Citruspips is my SS 

Thank you so much again, all the gifts were so thoughtful, we all love them. I do think Oscar the octopus is just brilliant, I have a sneaky feeling there will be fights over him!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
Oh go on, open 
Christmas eve is a fine time for opening :Cat

@everyone a small omission in our gifts I noticed. A hedgehog that Biggles was batting about is missing form the photo of our gifts.
As I am on another continent at the moment, I cannot take a photo but the hedgehog was well liked and sped across the floor when played with.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Oh go on, open
> Christmas eve is a fine time for opening :Cat
> 
> ...


But if I wait I may have more chance of solving the clues :-D


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

And look who I just caught still playing with her Black Plague rat  trust Lottie to love the smelliest black rat :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The kitchen cloth gave it away! Thanks soooooo much HB! Barney is a very lucky cat.

He is going wild for the stuffed pig. Hes zooming round the house with it going crazy!!

We love all his presents. So very very kind thank you. My wife LOVES the tea towel and oven gloves. Hopefully I won't burn them!

There are so many toys, this will keep him going for a year at least! X X X


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im in shock, cannot believe how lucky Barney is. The Mrs is wrapped up in the blanket watching Barney roll round with the stuffed piggy! 
:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

His favourite present!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That pig is sensational! Love the leopard print paper too.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@ewelsh yes it was me glad you liked Oscar Octopus he's my second ever crochet project so don't look to closely lol.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Annie was inside this morning- rare luck- so I wanted to open her parcel with her. But then it showed that she has hurt her leg and is in pain, must be bad or she wouldn't show it so much. Nothing to be seen from the outside, sprained it in landing, most likely.
So we are now waiting for the painkiller to do its job. Sorry, only a teaser for now:


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

ChaosCat said:


> Annie was inside this morning- rare luck- so I wanted to open her parcel with her. But then it showed that she has hurt her leg and is in pain, must be bad or she wouldn't show it so much. Nothing to be seen from the outside, sprained it in landing, most likely.
> So we are now waiting for the painkiller to do its job. Sorry, only a teaser for now:
> 
> View attachment 427019
> View attachment 427020


Oh Annie!! Hope it's nothing serious and the painkillers work their magic very soon. x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> Annie was inside this morning- rare luck- so I wanted to open her parcel with her. But then it showed that she has hurt her leg and is in pain, must be bad or she wouldn't show it so much. Nothing to be seen from the outside, sprained it in landing, most likely.
> So we are now waiting for the painkiller to do its job. Sorry, only a teaser for now:
> 
> View attachment 427019
> View attachment 427020


hope you are feeling better soon Annie x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Annie is better now, still a bit subdued but definitely not in that much pain anymore. So we unwrapped an AMAZING parcel. 
Exactly what Annie loves, personalised and a hilarious special invention just for her- you will see.
Annie removed to her sick bed for a while, so the photos with her new toys show her there. She will fully appreciate them when her leg is better and I will show her enjoying them then.

Here we go:

Human treats- yummy, liquorice and chocolate, just my sweats! Thank you so much!









Annie treats- she LOVES catessy sticks, even when off her food



















This box shows who our Secret Santa is- there is only one here doing this amazing artwork:










A personalised toy box! It's absolutely lovely! And so Annie!

Filled with beautifully wrapped gifts, too:









Look at this Annie blanket! Wow wow wow- I have no words for it! Cuddly and soft and Annie!









A stinky mouse- Annie adores stinky toys!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

This beautiful little box contained more stinkies





































And there also is delicious food!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

And now comes a very handy gift- though maybe more for my use than Annie's- she doesn't need it but makes me do so a lot:






























































Isn't that just perfect?
I always used a glass tankard and had it in the cupboard with a sign that it's a mouse catching tankard so that unsuspecting guests don't use it for their beer.
Now we have a very special mouse catching device and there's no fear of mouse beer anymore!
Two more cute stinkies along with it for practising.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

@Psygon - you are totally mad! Thank you so so much! All of it is so lovely and thoughtful and just right to the tee!
We are totally amazed!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> @Psygon - you are totally mad! Thank you so so much! All of it is so lovely and thoughtful and just right to the tee!
> We are totally amazed!
> View attachment 427046


amazing gifts, wonderful creativity


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

We are going to open our presents a little later but I delved into the box to get the clue out!










Well I had to google it as I was otherwise stumped...

Seems it's the postcode for the BBC? So is my secret Santa @BarneyBobCat if I'm wrong I'm stumped again.

Hannah


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@ChaosCat , oh Annie that's not a good way to start Christmas. Hope it's just the result of playing too hard and you'll be back to normal soon.
Love the mouse jar. Ingenious .


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

The painkiller works


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> @Psygon - you are totally mad! Thank you so so much! All of it is so lovely and thoughtful and just right to the tee!
> We are totally amazed!
> View attachment 427046


Awww so pleased you like them :-D

Had great fun making the art and the box and the jar! When I saw I had drawn you the first thing that popped in my head was a mouse catcher :-D

I drew this back in October :-D










I almost managed to follow the plan!

@ChaosCat did you get the actual clue, or did the artwork give it away? Two of the presents were meant to indicate which two tonks it's from


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> The painkiller works
> View attachment 427059


Yay! So pleased the painkillers are working and Annie is getting to enjoy the gifts!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Awww so pleased you like them :-D
> 
> Had great fun making the art and the box and the jar! When I saw I had drawn you the first thing that popped in my head was a mouse catcher :-D
> 
> ...


 I'm too thick, I'm afraid... Having recognised your artwork it was all clear to me...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Willow_Warren said:


> We are going to open our presents a little later but I delved into the box to get the clue out!
> 
> View attachment 427049
> 
> ...


Well that didnt take very long!! Ha ha. Hope you all like the presents!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> We are going to open our presents a little later but I delved into the box to get the clue out!
> 
> View attachment 427049
> 
> ...


I think you could be right ! I recognised the post code straight away


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> I'm too thick, I'm afraid... Having recognised your artwork it was all clear to me...


Hahah... Well have a look at the gifts.. there might be two that indicate a certain pair of colour pointed cats :-D


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Hahah... Well have a look at the gifts.. there might be two that indicate a certain pair of colour pointed cats :-D


Of course! I am so thick! The waffles pillow and the jam glass! :Facepalm


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> Of course! I am so thick! The waffles pillow and the jam glass! :Facepalm


My husband made the toy - never really done sewing before! But it was making that toy that sparked our conversation about if waffles is a potato or sweet waffle!! :-D


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

My special thanks to


Psygon said:


> My husband made the toy - never really done sewing before! But it was making that toy that sparked our conversation about if waffles is a potato or sweet waffle!! :-D


Please say thank you to your husband, he did a great job. Annie is currently resting her head on the waffle pillow in her (hopefully) healing sleep.









I remember the sweet or not sweet waffle discussion, of course!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Well that didnt take very long!! Ha ha. Hope you all like the presents!


in fairness it took me overnight and I had to resort to cheating and using google.

Andre is ready to open presents now, but Lola is still outside, she's been outside since about 6am , can't really blame her it's the nicest weather in ages!

H x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Willow_Warren said:


> in fairness it took me overnight and I had to resort to cheating and using google.
> 
> Andre is ready to open presents now, but Lola is still outside, she's been outside since about 6am , can't really blame her it's the nicest weather in ages!
> 
> H x


Fancy resorting to cheating! Ha ha! I tried it on my wife first and she had to do the same. Its very mild today so I can see why Lola is out X


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@alixtaylor thanks as well as Vivi and Eclipse for the gifts for me and Jiggs.

Here are some pictures of the opening of presents and clue.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

More pictures....


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So our present unwrapping isn't really going according to plan 

but we have plenty of pretty presents to unwrap! Although Andre investigated the box first!




























Andre quickly got bored and went into the kitchen which meant Lola got to play with the first gift!



















And have first dibs on the food!










Hannah x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thinking all has gone rather quiet in the kitchen I went to check! Andre was only chomping away with one of the potatoes is just par-boiled for my lunch! 

anyway solved that problem and the present opening continued! My cats have been spoilt with lots and lots of yummy posh food!




























Then came the mice! Knowing how much Lola likes catnip I opened them straight away... Lola was closest so she had the corduroy one... only for Andre to swoop in and steal it off her  and run into the kitchen to play.

Not sure what's happened with the but they do seem a little stroppy with each other. Lola insisted on going back outside, Andre is still playing... now with both mice 

There's going to be a small break before we open the remaining presents.

here's a couple of the human presents!.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

@Gallifreyangirl You're very welcome!! 

I hope Jiggs enjoys his pressies! He looks so smart and handsome in his collar in the photos xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO OUR SS! Vivi and Eclipse have been completely spoiled! 

We still haven't figure out the clue, it's so tricky... need some PF helpers! 

I'm going to post some pics of the cats opening there pressies over a few posts xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

So many presents!!! Super exciting to open them all (for us and the cats!) 




























































To be continued.... xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

The rainbow Alpcha is a firm favourite! 






























































What a haul!! The mug and canvas are so lovely! The cats are really pleased and so are we! :Happy Thank you again SS, hopefully we can figure out who you are... xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We have done presents here, but it's going to take me a little while to sort through all my pics. For now - thank you to both our secret Santas.. we have some very very spoilt tonks here.

Ted is so totally worn out.









(P.s. I'm not just not posting because I am still working on my clues... Honest).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We opened ours last night but I've only just got the chance to sit down and do this while dinner's cooking. Thank you so much to our SS. They are all beautiful gifts although there was some confusion about who's belonged to who as Bunty and Toppy seemed to hone in on each other's. So, here's a few photos for now.

A lovely house which will mean a bit of DIY for my OH









One of Toppy's favourites









This was for Toppy so he's a bit miffed Bunty's got it









Toppy took over the tent straight away









Then Bunty reminded him it was addressed to her so Toppy blew a raspberry 









Lots of lovely treats, they won't last long









Bunty's very favourite things, little mice, she absolutely adores them and was throwing them up in the air and having a great time.


















Something smelly in there









And some lovely goodies for me, I shall enjoy those









I'm glad I'm a Harry Potter fan, that made the clue easier. Thank you so much @Tawny75, Severus and Lily xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

@Charity I am so glad you all like them. I had such fun choosing them for you x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So we opened our SS this morning. Sev helped but Lily was off somewhere. Thank you so much SS, I am still working on the clue!

Ooh this all looks interesting....









Really interesting!








Loving the treats - keep them coming!!!








Both of my rascals and I have been thoroughly spoilt, we have treats, a lovely blanket, a kicker, smelly toys, a feather wand, a purse, reed diffuser, tins, chocolate and a beautiful necklace that has S&L initials on it.

















When I work the clue I will thank my SS in person xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So after a quick bit of fresh air for some and a snooze by others the remainder of the presents were opened!




























The cats certainly are going to eat well into the 2020, the Christmas Lily's kitchen has already been eaten and yes... Andre ran off with the Lily's kitchen treats! The duck stars have been sampled and safely stowed away in a Tupperware...

Lols eventually got a look in at the mice although Andre got jealous  (I know one of the photos is blurry but she was having fun... so nice to see since she's had a bit of a tough autumn)




























thank you very much @BarneyBobCat

Hannah x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Willow_Warren said:


> So after a quick bit of fresh air for some and a snooze by others the remainder of the presents were opened!
> 
> View attachment 427163
> 
> ...


You are very welcome! I hope they like some of the food selection - you said they liked trying new foods so I tried to get a bit of a random selection of the good ones 

My wife was worried about the Fluff You shopping bag - I hope you have a naughty sense of humour like me! 
:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

The first set of gifts we opened was addressed to Jammy and Waffles - much to the tabby tonks dismay 









We got a lovely haul of toys - and feather wands! They created a lot of excitement, and Waffles kept trying to attack each new wand that appeared while she still had the last wand in her mouth 

The mouse and octopus and the kicker were also very popular very quickly.

In all honesty, I think it's best to show how good they were through some interpretive dance 

















































The feathers have been sooooo popular
















Eventually Ted realised there was a gift for him after all









TBC...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This was the final haul of toys and slave gifts (the postcards are so cute - and love the little notes!).









And we also got some art! and a clue! The art is lovely (I will get a better picture when my wi-fi stops being so temperamental). I love Jammy and Waffles in their little Christmas outfits :Happy









Now... this is where I totally stumbled. On the clue... so not like me... :Facepalm

At the moment my best guess is @Gallifreyangirl and Jiggs. My thinking being that a gallifreyangirl would be able to fly... and that a jiggs jar is something to do with fishing. But then I noticed that someone else seems to have a @Gallifreyangirl clue... although, that person seems to have the same kicker we have...

But, gah, am I right? Or am I off track yet again? :Arghh

If anyone can help with my clue, please do...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon ~ @Gallifreyangirl is our SS


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> This was the final haul of toys and slave gifts (the postcards are so cute - and love the little notes!).
> View attachment 427203
> 
> 
> ...


Coming in a jar... can be fruit, can be vegetable... in this case I'm rather sure it's savory


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> Coming in a jar... can be fruit, can be vegetable... in this case I'm rather sure it's savory


gah...

Totally feel like this is a re-run of my dim-ness from last year ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just reporting in to say that we will hopefully open later  I didn't want our Secret Santa to think that we had forgotten. I'm loving all the posts so far xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> You are very welcome! I hope they like some of the food selection - you said they liked trying new foods so I tried to get a bit of a random selection of the good ones
> 
> My wife was worried about the Fluff You shopping bag - I hope you have a naughty sense of humour like me!
> :Hilarious


I do like the bag but deciding if it is "work" appropriate 

Both my greedy monsters are going to enjoy trying all the different food. It may give them a taste for the better things in life  Andre was pleased that there was a whole box labelled up with kitten just for him 

H x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Willow_Warren said:


> I do like the bag but deciding if it is "work" appropriate
> 
> Both my greedy monsters are going to enjoy trying all the different food. It may give them a taste for the better things in life  Andre was pleased that there was a whole box labelled up with kitten just for him
> 
> H x


There aren't many good kitten foods out there - but we found Thrive had loads of extra vitamins and minerals especially for kittens. Barney used to eat it all the time, hopefully Andre likes it and it helps him grow into a big strong boy like Barns.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> His favourite present!
> View attachment 426988


He looks just like Clark Cat a.k.a. Purr-El, the Last Son of Kryptcat, the Cat of Steel, with General Hog lying defeated at his gorgeous footsies!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a quick message to whoever my secret Santa is.
I’m going to open tomorrow as it’s so hectic here that Crunchie is hiding under the bed and won’t come out and it wouldn’t be fair to open with just Jango so we will do it properly tomorrow xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Psygon @Summercat is correct and was my secret Santa. My username is dr who related:


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

@Psygon , did you post the full clue - I cant get it from the photo you posted?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> @Psygon , did you post the full clue - I cant get it from the photo you posted?


Sorry my internet is being fairly rubbish today so hadn't done the whole clue.

Here it is










Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Psygon @Summercat is correct and was my secret Santa. My username is dr who related:


Yeah, that's why I was thinking the flying far thing. Was thinking about being a timelord and flying in a TARDIS...

In my head you totally fit the clue. 

However, I don't have many choices left now...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> Sorry my internet is being fairly rubbish today so hadn't done the whole clue.
> 
> Here it is
> View attachment 427219
> ...


Tawny75? Im thinking the wizard Severus Snake and a Lily flower that goes in a jar?

ETA, crap. Just realised Tawny was Charitys SS. Time to think again...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Sorry my internet is being fairly rubbish today so hadn't done the whole clue.
> 
> Here it is
> View attachment 427219
> ...


I should add, I know who drew it and wrote it. But that's not the person who is my secret santa. I may be missing the very obvious here... Well I clearly am otherwise I would have aced the clue by now.

I am beginning to think it could be @Summercat again, because I can't think who else could fly far?? I have to admit I didn't consider them because of being SS last year... But then now I start to put some clues together I think maybe @Summercat could have enlisted wrapping and sending help again... Hmmm


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Tawny75? Im thinking the wizard Severus Snake and a Lily flower that goes in a jar?


@Tawny75 sent to @Charity (not that I am keeping total tabs so I can figure out my clue).


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So… whilst I mull over the clue, and while my internet has perked up… moving on to our second set of gifts - and wow, some more very spoilt tonks! The gifts were beautifully wrapped, with something for every tonk.

The box itself was quite a hit, and it was a struggle to get everything out and keep the tonks out of the box. But finally, we were able to start opening. 









Sooo many things, although I'm afraid that not one single tonk adhered to the name labels… 

Everyone got lots of treats. Jammy loves her milkies and everyone loves all the thrive. Darcy even tried to run off with a still wrapped box of Thrive, the little minx!









Then the toys! So many, and lots than I can see being favourites. The snake toys are fab, and Ted loves them. There was lots of rolling around and kicking stinky things

















OMG, the bottle top toy!! It's fab! Absolutely crackers, I laughed when I opened this. I know it was meant for Darcy but Jammy loves it! CK took his dog toy, ran up the cat post and then just sat there with it.









Ted loves his blanket, we used it in the box he pinched off the breakfast duo to make a comfy bed









And this duck... I love it!  I didn't want the tonks to kick this one in, it's so cute!









TBC...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This is most of the toys and treats they got, OMG - so, so spoilt! Thank you Secret Santa!!!









There were also gifts for me! 
Also beautifully wrapped. A lovely scarf, a notebook, a mug, a coaster and my absolute fave some multi-surface pens! I'm thinking up projects for them already,

















And now the clue!








Thankfully I worked this one out!!! Thank you so much @ewelsh - such thoughtful gifts and the tonks are so spoilt and so wiped out after an afternoon playing with these toys and the ones from our other secret santa (whoever you are!).

And I just have to mention this:









OMG!! So amazing, so silly and doesn't CK look handsome!? Thank you so so much  This really really made me smile


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
Yes, it is us 

The Biggles, who Biggles was named after by OH. He read the Philosophy of Biggles in a course. 
https://www.bookseriesinorder.com/biggles/
And you will see the connection to flight, as Biggles was a pilot and did fly very far.

Goes in a jar, pickles, for Jack Pickles.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Yes, it is us
> 
> The Biggles, who Biggles was named after by OH. He read the Philosophy of Biggles in a course.
> ...


OMG!! I totally discounted you because I just didn't think you would be our SS twice in a row - now I feel silly!! 

Thank you so much @Summercat - again! The toys from @QOTN are fab, the mouse is Jammy's fave thing of the day. And the feather toys... well I had to show as gifs because Waffles is obsessed with them  She really really loves her feathers 

We'll have to try out the bubbles when we can get outside to play with them 

The card/art is fab as well - thank you


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
Your welcome ❤


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Yes, it is us
> 
> The Biggles, who Biggles was named after by OH. He read the Philosophy of Biggles in a course.
> ...


I always think of Jack as jack in a box, since he was found in a box - not a jar


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I always think of Jack as jack in a box, since he was found in a box - not a jar


Delivered to us in a box yes, by one of the finders.
Though I thought my siggy would give the game away, when I posted after you were thinking :Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> Delivered to us in a box yes, by one of the finders.
> Though I thought my siggy would give the game away, when I posted after you were thinking :Cat


Oooh... I don't see signatures on my phone...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
Ah ok:Cat but now you know all our secrets, if you have us again next year though ⭐


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Ah ok:Cat but now you know all our secrets, if you have us again next year though ⭐


Next year I won't go 'nah.. it couldn't be the same as last year' :-D


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am struggling!

Here is my clue I can't find all the breeds to get the letters!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> I am struggling!
> 
> Here is my clue I can't find all the breeds to get the letters!
> 
> View attachment 427256


I can spot another breed in the first line 'la perm'


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got in and been loving logging on every now and again to see the opening progressing. Exhausted now so will be opening tomorrow for sure. Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We got catnip bubbles in both the secret Santa parcels, and while I was going to wait till we go out side I thought I'd see what they think inside...

Darcy is mesmerized by them. Waffles seems unsure and Ted and CK ran away :Hilarious

Thank you @Summercat and @ewelsh


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So many wonderful parcels with thoughtful gifts! It’s great fun following this thread! Not many left to unwrap now.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I opened my first parcel yesterday and am blown away by the sheer amount of things we've been gifted. A lovely cardboard house, more dangly toys than you shake a dangly toy at, a lovely canvas that included more than just my current crew which was lovely. A mug, treats treats and more treats. Absolutely loads.

And a crossword puzzle to find out who.

My cold has attacked with a vengence sadly, so I will be working on that later.

I think the cats were a little overwhelmed. Some pics:


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

A brush, a comb, a hilarious Donald trump toy...

































The starting point


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

The clue:


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I seem to be able to solve the clues that don't have the highlighted spaces 

But is my first secret Santa @Emmasian ?

I'll have to go back to the drawing board if not.....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I seem to be able to solve the clues that don't have the highlighted spaces
> 
> But is my first secret Santa @Emmasian ?
> 
> I'll have to go back to the drawing board if not.....


If you need any help I think I can get most of the clues


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> If you need any help I think I can get most of the clues


12,2 and 9 would help ​


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

MilleD said:


> 12,2 and 9 would help ​


Just realised I'm a clue! Fame at last... !


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I think 2 is LittleH


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

12 is a big cat breed
2 is a little rascal in Santa‘s household

9 I don’t know myself

Edit: Found it by googling Corrie Daniel‘s baby


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

12 is something to do with Emmasians Pumpkin Pussycat Posse I think. I cant read 9 properly from the photo


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I think 12 is Maine coons

I don't know 9 either .. thinking


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> 12 is something to do with Emmasians Pumpkin Pussycat Posse I think. I cant read 9 properly from the photo


I think it says:Currie David's baby is another black panther


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> I think it says:Currie David's baby is another black panther


Corrie Daniels baby


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> I think it says:Currie David's baby is another black panther


 What the heck is that?!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I think it says:Currie David's baby is another black panther


That black panther has a Mum here... ...'s Mum


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> That black panther has a Mum here... ...'s Mum


Yeah, Bertie. Got that now x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

BERTIE!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Gotta be @Emmasian


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Corrie Daniels baby


I did think Currie was odd (and for some reason my phone autocorrected Daniel to David... Or my brain did!).

:Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Well done, yes tis me!

Glad the pressies went down well. I did think long and hard about putting Dave and the other gorgeous puss on the collage as didn't want to upset you, but took the chance in the end as thought they should be celebrated at Christmas too as part of the family.

Hope you had a lovely day and manage to throw off that cold xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I printed it out for easier solving, too


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> Well done, yes tis me!
> 
> Glad the pressies went down well. I did think long and hard about putting Dave and the other gorgeous puss on the collage as didn't want to upset you, but took the chance in the end as thought they should be celebrated at Christmas too as part of the tree family.l
> 
> Hope you had a lovely day and manage to throw off that cold xx


I'm very glad you put them in it.

Thank you for everything xx

My cold has floored me. The hangover isn't helping


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney loves his new toys.. Smelly Cat, Danger Pig, and Phallic Mouse!

All three are getting beat up this morning!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

First here's my card and clue I think my Secret Santa who has been beyond generous is @Mrs Funkin. Thank you so so very much!
















Crunchie his under the bed yesterday, we thought it was the noise but he's a little off colour today so Jango opened and Crunchie can enjoy his gifts when he's feeling better.

Jango knew the box was a pusscat box!









He was straight in and found the smelliest presi a beautiful kicker there's one for Crunchie too









a scrummy food hamper








no Jango I don't think they're for you!









a beautiful blanket and so many toys









this ones a real hit!!









you've been just so generous I love the seeds! 








To be continued...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I can now take a kitchen pic on the new kitchen thread as I can adorn my sink to @huckybuck 's high standards ... I no longer need to hold my head in shame!









Is that me?!!!








Best Present of course!










Thank you so much I know Jango loves everything and I'll save plenty bits for Crunchie to enjoy. You have been beyond generous. XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I meant to put this on yesterday but seems I didn't. I love this, which I'm sure @Tawny75 made herself.










Toppy's also a bit off colour today, think he's got a cold and Bunty's found all the goings on over the last few days a bit traumatic so she's in her hidey hole today. Hopefully, they'll be out to play later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Citruspips I'm so sorry that Crunchie is feeling a bit under the weather  Poor little boy 

I'm so pleased Jango is enjoying the presents. Oscar says the extra long tailed mouse was put in at his special request. The kickers have been road tested - the hand finished end has a machine stitch row underneath, so pretty secure I think - hand made gifts are not my forte but I tried (and the fabric was cute). Here's Oscar helping to make them (and yes, there was one deliberately bigger than the others!) - please ignore the look of anguish on my face, it's my concentration face - normally blanket stitch I do is not on a kicker but somewhere else (ahem!):













































I was laughing so much at the dishcloths - then I found the washable dishcloth with cats on (and once it's on it's last legs it can be composted too). I'm very glad you like your presents too, Chief Elf  I learnt all kinds of things researching plants which are safe.

Merry Christmas to all of you from us - and feel better soon Crunchie.

Much love xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

You should have seen me trying to explain to family why there were dish cloths in the parcel lol I gave up in the end told them it’s an ‘in’ joke!!
The kicker fabric is beautiful you’ve been so busy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Someone is getting very clever! I will have to watch or she will be picking locks soon!  @Citruspips what are you doing to my girls


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Citruspips I'm so sorry that Crunchie is feeling a bit under the weather  Poor little boy
> 
> I'm so pleased Jango is enjoying the presents. Oscar says the extra long tailed mouse was put in at his special request. The kickers have been road tested - the hand finished end has a machine stitch row underneath, so pretty secure I think - hand made gifts are not my forte but I tried (and the fabric was cute). Here's Oscar helping to make them (and yes, there was one deliberately bigger than the others!) - please ignore the look of anguish on my face, it's my concentration face - normally blanket stitch I do is not on a kicker but somewhere else (ahem!):
> 
> ...


I love love love the fabric! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So I've started opening my second parcel, but can't see as someone must be chopping onions. More pictures in a bit...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So I think my unbelievably generous secret Santa is @Charity ?

Amazing cat toys and treats, the yeeoww fish a treat for them. Ralph preferred licking the plastic off the hamper 

A fantastic bag that I love!

Scratchers galore.

But last things last..... :Hilarious










More pics of the huge amount of gifts.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

And some screenshots as my phone decided to record moving images and the files are too big...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@MilleD, yes, it was me. Obviously that clue was too easy...must try harder  Glad to see all the family enjoying themselves xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> @MilleD, yes, it was me. Obviously that clue was too easy...must try harder  Glad to see all the family enjoying themselves xx


In fairness, my OH guessed it when I gave him your card and the list of participants.

Dave's decoration is on the tree, thank you so much.

I did have a good cry when I opened it, but I blame that on feeling a bit under the weather. But I do love it.

But honestly the amount of gifts is something else, thank you so much. Jasper is muchly liking the cheese wedge scratcher 

They say thank you too xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I didn't feel able to take part in SS this year, but I'm really enjoying looking at all the gifts and comments. There are some amazing gifts, quite ingenious. Oh, and head scratching clues too. It's so lovely to see everyone enjoy it all.
Cully xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha! We finally had chance to get in the box...ever so slightly chewed (thanks Ted!).

Our Secret Santa gifts are amazing! I will get some more pictures later once the family have gone but for now...

Investigations of the box and instructions...



















"Oh Human Mother! A new platypus just for me?"










Oscar then posed delightfully with all of our gifts. I cannot tell you how much I love Oscar's own design @Psygon - it's amazing! I will take some proper photos later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar says an enormous thank you to Ted and Jammy - I have NEVER seen such a reaction to a toy. He properly attacked the skinny mouse! It was sodden within seconds  Ted, you have good taste! The sardine met a sticky end (well, a drooly one!) very soon after, thanks Jammy 














































I apologise that they aren't great photos @Psygon I will try to do your pressies justice later. Oscar also apologises for all his baldy bits - he's trying his best to grow them back.

We really do love them, thank you  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MilleD said:


> So I've started opening my second parcel, but can't see as someone must be chopping onions. More pictures in a bit...
> 
> View attachment 427389


Oh. It seems to be a little smoky in our lounge. How lovely xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar says an enormous thank you to Ted and Jammy - I have NEVER seen such a reaction to a toy. He properly attacked the skinny mouse! It was sodden within seconds  Ted, you have good taste! The sardine met a sticky end (well, a drooly one!) very soon after, thanks Jammy
> 
> View attachment 427435
> 
> ...


Ted and Jammy are very pleased to hear their toy choices went down so well! Ted had a very strong feeling a cat that liked the Kong beaver would be a total fan of that mouse!

Sorry about the slightly chewed box.. it is almost impossible in our house for cardboard boxes to remain intact! Ted wanted me to let Oscar know, that that particular box is pretty comfy for sitting in (once you've squished yourself in), and the handles are great for your two-legs to carry you around (if you like that kind of thing).

I am intrigued to know if you found all the clues?  There were 6 in total


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm, I don't think I did get all six, sorry.

Chewed box, well I know the Tonks love a nibble of carboard...Catnip toys and a blanket I know Ted loves too. Oh and treats 

Of course the biggest clue is your awesome design - how cool for Oscar to have his very own original design. I'm so touched that you did that for him (me by default), it's so special and really means a lot in what has been a rough old year.

For everyone to share the design love, here are a few pictures:





































This made me chuckle so much 










Oh and he's currently sitting on the tiny mouse, looking all pleased with himself. Best choice, EVER, Ted. Oscar also says he knows that the platypus is really a beaver but his Humans are a bit daft and when the first one came, they called it a platypus and the name stuck. He is very very pleased that he has another, just in case...you know.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, I don't think I did get all six, sorry.
> 
> Chewed box, well I know the Tonks love a nibble of carboard...Catnip toys and a blanket I know Ted loves too. Oh and treats
> 
> ...


So... there were 6 clues as well as the chewed box 

3 clues were on the labels of the handmade items...

2 clues were in the wrapping (and I wasn't sure these would be found so they were just extra ones if you did find them. One of them was quite obscure tbh!)

1 clue is in the notebook 

I don't know how good as clues they all were 

I am pleased you like the design  It was fun thinking up something for him. And since he is the prince of hearts for some reason that made me think of playing cards!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@ChaosCat and @Mrs Funkin - I took photos as I went along creating your gifts. If you are interested they are here

https://photos.app.goo.gl/YjRzbEGV2diHCnm39

There are some original doodles and stuff :-D

And please ignore the picture where it seems jammy was working the computer, it really was all me :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lorks! Psygon you are very cryptic  I've just found the notebook clue (you *do* look like someone!), I will look for the wrapping ones tomorrow when I hope it's stopped raining and I can get to the recycle bin...I am rubbish, I just am. I'm sorry I'm so rubbish. It doesn't mean I love the gifts any less though


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lorks! Psygon you are very cryptic  I've just found the notebook clue (you *do* look like someone!), I will look for the wrapping ones tomorrow when I hope it's stopped raining and I can get to the recycle bin...I am rubbish, I just am. I'm sorry I'm so rubbish. It doesn't mean I love the gifts any less though


Heheh. One of the clues was on some of the tissue paper in with the frames, and one was on the brown paper wrapping.

But! you don't need to dive into the recycling!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I unravelled that little bit of pink tissue and then Oscar started to play with Skinny Mouse and I got distracted!!!! Hahahaha! 

You *know* I'm going in the recycling...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I unravelled that little bit of pink tissue and then Oscar started to play with Skinny Mouse and I got distracted!!!! Hahahaha!
> 
> You *know* I'm going in the recycling...


Well the other three clues were labels attached to the treat jar, the blanket and the tea towel :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh how lovely to have some pictures of your design development, thank you. Both years I've Secret Santa'd I've taken a few shots of my hand made creations (which are clearly not a patch on others!) but I have liked to have a little record.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Well the other three clues were labels attached to the treat jar, the blanket and the tea towel :-D


Hmmm, in that case then, I am REALLY stupid! I have the labels and I am clearly missing some coded messages...deary me. I should be banned from participating in future sue to sheer hopelessness


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@Psygon you really are very clever


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay, I have been working and working and working and cat breeds are not my strong point. I have 12 of the 13 letters AAJRTEHRSLDP, so I have got

Jasper
Ralph
And Tedd

I seem to be missing an I if @MilleD is my SS?

If it is you thank you so much. I am currently eating the lovely chocolate while Lily is zonked on catnip and Sev is curled up after having many treats.

Thank you xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Psygon said:


> @ChaosCat and @Mrs Funkin - I took photos as I went along creating your gifts. If you are interested they are here
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/YjRzbEGV2diHCnm39
> 
> ...


That's lovely! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, in that case then, I am REALLY stupid! I have the labels and I am clearly missing some coded messages...deary me. I should be banned from participating in future sue to sheer hopelessness


Hehehe I really wasn't sure if the clues were any good :-D








Stripe trouser ceramics - that was meant to indicate the tabby tonks.

Breakfast club ceramics - that was meant to indicate jammy and waffles.

Famous five blankets - is all 5 of them

I thought if you got one of them, then the others would maybe be obvious  I perhaps should have marked them as clues!!! Sorry!!

Next year I'm going the crossword clue tho. My clues are too obscure!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

See. Now I'm even thicker! I saw Famous Five blankets and we even discussed it...I reckon if I'd known they were clues, I'd have got them. Funny how my mind worked differently but still got there  

Jammy and Waffles! That's got me miffed that I missed it...

I think obscure is good. I was planning on being more obscure next year, mine are too obvious. Yours are good - I just didn't realise they were clues, I just thought "Oh how lovely, Psygon has found little companies to make things for her awesome Oscar design". See. I'm useless


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> Okay, I have been working and working and working and cat breeds are not my strong point. I have 12 of the 13 letters AAJRTEHRSLDP, so I have got
> 
> Jasper
> Ralph
> ...


Yes, it was us.

The word search was a little fiendish, but I thought you might have realised you had similar wrapping paper to Huckybuck and that would give it away.

Hope everything was ok for you x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Yes, it was us.
> 
> The word search was a little fiendish, but I thought you might have realised you had similar wrapping paper to Huckybuck and that would give it away.
> 
> Hope everything was ok for you x


It certainly was! Thank you so so much xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@MilleD and @Tawny75, we three are connected, I gave to MilleD who gave to Tawny75 who gave to me...full circle


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

@Emmasian are you also our super generous SS too?

We weren't 100% sure from the clue, but hand narrowed it down to you and a few other possibilities as we had a few if the letters!

Seeing MilleD's pressies was defintely a clue! 

Thank you so much!! The cats are so thrilled, the Alpaca never gets a break!  they're playing in the 4-way tunnel as I type this...  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaha! Oh I wish I'd filmed Oscar then...that sardine is TOAST!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

We have opened Number 1! Wonderfully generous and the cats had an absolute ball! It took me half an hour to get an ensemble picture as every flipping time I got it all balanced, a Pumpkin Pussycat would launch into the middle and everything would go flying...

Ooh we know what THIS is...










Ooh gizza bite then...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

And so it continues...

Meeces to pieces!!






















,


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

They LOVED the wand toy, in fact Rafa couldn't wait for his Mummy to fix the attachment on, he wanted it NOW...

I'm coming Mummy...










Warned ya (YOWCH!!!)










Suffice to say... Ted quite liked it too..


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

A beautiful crochet blankie that as you can see everyone wanted to sit on...










Mummy did wonderfully as well: choccies, socks, calendar, scarf, gorgeous coasters, lovely chunky cat keyring... All approved by the PPP n'est pas
























My epic fail ensemble shot, wrecked by Plundering Pumpkins every time...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What do you mean we can't sit here? Are we not beautiful? Besides, we're helping!

Finally got beautiful ensemble shot...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Now for the clue..










So of course this initially sent me thinking who the heck on the forum has a Burmese cat called Tim????? :Banghead Then I thought aha a bit cryptic so I started "playing around" with Burmese Tim in terms of an anagram. After one false start that delivered "Summer Bite" (que??) I found @Bertie'sMum!! Am I correct??

If so thank you so so much, the cats had a total ball and my gifts were amazing xxxx

One last shot of Rafa the Lion King claiming "his" crochet blanky.










They are all a bit knackered now, so Number Two SS we're coming for you tomorrow :Kiss


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

alixtaylor said:


> @Emmasian are you also our super generous SS too?
> 
> We weren't 100% sure from the clue, but hand narrowed it down to you and a few other possibilities as we had a few if the letters!
> 
> ...


Yes twas us! Glad the alpaca was so popular lol, I have got one for the PPP but they've been quite spoilt enough for one day. Merry Christmas xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, PPP, all is well with the world as Oscar tells me that SheepMouse is pretty much the best long-tailed mouse in the world. I’ve told him you have two, he says you are very lucky


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Emmasion yes it was us 

Glad you all liked your SS gifts - you nearly didn't get the key ring as, at one point, Amazon told me it had been "lost in the post" but the seller insisted it had been sent so I was on tenterhooks it would arrive in time !!!!

I see you found the packet of valerian seeds - I thought I had "lost" them and hoped that I had just wrapped them up with something else when I couldn't find them

It was a close run thing if the Posse would actually get the Sheep Mice as Bertie thought everything smelt amazing and I had to shut him out of the room whilst I packed everything up !


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@Mrs Funkin I actually have THREE Sheep mice and three Stripy mice, however the possibility of prising them from Pumpkin jaws long enough to take my precious ensemble photo was pretty low and I would have ended up weeping in despair lol:Arghh:Hilarious

So glad the keyring did come in time. It's so lovely and chunky.

Just still in bed at moment, but No. 2 we're coming for you later xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> @MilleD and @Tawny75, we three are connected, I gave to MilleD who gave to Tawny75 who gave to me...full circle


That's very true!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Annie's leg is completely good again, so here are some promised videos of her playing with a new toy- one of the stinky mice:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

They are fab videos! I'll have to share them with the person who made the mice too 

Pleased she likes them!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

She does, very much!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Here's another one:


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> Here's another one:


They're buggers when they think you are watching then aren't they?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I do often feel like a paparazza, I must admit, but I did want to catch her playing with one of the new toys as she was so unusually remote while opening the parcel.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

To get them to look at me in a couple of the opening pics I tried @Psygon's tip of putting a toy on my head - a sheepmouse in actual fact. Must have looked bonkers but I got the shot!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> To get them to look at me in a couple of the opening pics I tried @Psygon's tip of putting a toy on my head - a sheepmouse in actual fact. Must have looked bonkers but I got the shot!


Hahahah :Hilarious:Hilarious

See! It works!!! :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> To get them to look at me in a couple of the opening pics I tried @Psygon's tip of putting a toy on my head - a sheepmouse in actual fact. Must have looked bonkers but I got the shot!


SheepMouse saves the day


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I like your clue @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

The secret santa santa toys are all being kicked in this morning! Tonks say thank you secret Santas! We love them all!!! 































Waffles sends a big thank you for so many feathers. Tho, today she's not sharing and keeps wandering off with this feather toy to stop the stripey legged ones having a go!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> The kitchen cloth gave it away! Thanks soooooo much HB! Barney is a very lucky cat.
> 
> He is going wild for the stuffed pig. Hes zooming round the house with it going crazy!!
> 
> ...





BarneyBobCat said:


> His favourite present!
> View attachment 426988


Yes it was us!!!!!

I'm so pleased Barney liked his pressies and Mrs BBC too lol although the oven gloves and tea towel were meant for you to use and give Mrs BBC a rest!!!!

I thought the clue was a bit too easy - I need to up my game next year but wanted to ease you in gently!

The gorgeously stinky super pig and friends was made by the very kind Slartibartfast and came all the way from Poland (which was why there was a slight delay). And the lovely big knitted ball and mouse was made by QOTN.

I'm so sorry it's taken me a while to catch up with all the openings - aside from the HB full Christmas house I got the Coldy Christmas Lurgy on top this year!!

I hope you had fun for your first PF SS though - it was lovely doing Barney xxxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Trying out me new mug... with a Irished up hot chocolate of course 










Lola liked her true instinct and and Andre his applelaws kitten! Although he did say that the chicken pieces were very small and therefore he couldn't shovel it in his mouth as quickly as other food (he really does have some uncouth eating habits )

Hannah x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Trying out me new mug... with a Irished up hot chocolate of course
> 
> View attachment 427608
> 
> ...


The mug is lovely, so cheerful!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Yes it was us!!!!!
> 
> I'm so pleased Barney liked his pressies and Mrs BBC too lol although the oven gloves and tea towel were meant for you to use and give Mrs BBC a rest!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you have been poorly, hope you are feeling better now. I will indeed be using the tea towel and oven gloves - Im the chef at home but Im a bit haphazard! Mrs BBC says Im not allowed to use these!

The stinky animals are AMAZING! I have no idea what was used to make them smell but it drives Barney wild. The knitting on them is so clever, the pig is something else - I think I love it more than little Barns does!

The ball and all the other toys are locked away - Barney has a tendency to get bored of toys quickly so Im releasing them gradually. He is currently going crazy over the babble ball which Ive put in a Christmas bag (minus handles @lorilu !). He loves it.

Thank you so much, this has been great fun and we will be in the 2020 SS. I need to seriously up my game too also on the crafty gifts - this year has given me some good ideas! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Ted! You chose a good pressie  @Psygon










Apologies for the picture, we didn't want to turn the lights on. SkinnyMouse is sodden. Ahem.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ted! You chose a good pressie  @Psygon
> 
> View attachment 427617
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwww


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@huckybuck , sorry you've had the lurgy. Not much fun for you all, but hope you're feeling better.
Are your lot good with the tea and sympathy, or do they bang the table and demand your attention?
I think Misty would just eat me if I kept still for too long, sigh!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yay we've opened Number Two! My lounge now reeks of valerian, Freya and Teddy are wiped out, but Rafa is still racing about with "his" wild hare flump. He's off his rocker, utterly!

Here we go from the beginning..


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Opening began...














































Sorry it's blurred but he was bouncing about like Zebedee and this was the best one! The wand went down very well!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Stinky toys are very much appreciated!

Freya reinacting her "stoned immaculate" pic from last year. You OK love?




























Aw Stinky Sam the raccoon is so cute!!










But Freya's jaws are merciless










Freya how can you marmalise Flower from Bambi!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Mummy was also spoilt rotten...

Ooh I feel a Slimming World membership coming, and what a gorgeous tin...
























Beautiful candle










Expandable bag which will be great for lugging my stuff about at work when I need extra space


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sorry to hear you have been poorly, hope you are feeling better now. I will indeed be using the tea towel and oven gloves - Im the chef at home but Im a bit haphazard! Mrs BBC says Im not allowed to use these!
> 
> The stinky animals are AMAZING! I have no idea what was used to make them smell but it drives Barney wild. The knitting on them is so clever, the pig is something else - I think I love it more than little Barns does!
> 
> ...


So so pleased you had fun for your first initiation and we need to see the gloves and towel and esp dish cloth in use rofl!!

SBF is a big fan of valerian and other 1st class drugs - I don't think I know of a cat who hasn't fallen under the influence of one of her deals - the stink does take some getting used to mind....

Still not feeling particularly great lol - thought I'd got away with just a sore throat, cough, and blocked ears over Christmas but woke up today with full blown head cold aches and shivers. I've spent the whole festive period with a bottle of hand sanitiser and disinfectant spray to try to cover my tracks and stop it spreading to Nanny D and Aunty P!!! It has to get better tomorrow, surely????



Cully said:


> @huckybuck , sorry you've had the lurgy. Not much fun for you all, but hope you're feeling better.
> Are your lot good with the tea and sympathy, or do they bang the table and demand your attention?
> I think Misty would just eat me if I kept still for too long, sigh!!


Well the kids are pretty good lol it's the humans who expect you to carry on as normal.....when do they go home???????


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Right... The clue... When I saw it I grinned from ear to ear and naughtily said "Oh you ******"!!! Going to find my TS Eliot book...










My lovely ensemble shot - as hard to get as yesterday's due to molestation by out of control Pumpkin Pussycats driven wild with valerian bloodlust










After I took that I shouted "Go!" and it was decimated in seconds!

Rafa still wrestling with his precious flump! Sorry about the state of the carpet, its taken some punishment!!










Thank you so much to our wonderful Santa - once I have worked you out from your fiendish clue, I will thank you personally xxxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That clue is just.... Impossible lol! Is anyone still awake to help? I do have another envelope to open once I've solved it, but don't want to as it's like cheating!

Don't know what the St, u and w means, nor the l. Possibly stanza, word and line but what about the u? And why do only certain parts of the clue have L in them?

Stumped.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Been hunting unsuccessfully for my TS Eliot book, aided by Rafa still clutching his flump (what is IN that thing? :Hilarious). He even took on Teddy when he tried to snatch it - growled and hit him over the head!

I give up for tonight. Catchatters tomorrow I expect help!!

:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, I should be in bed but...

St = stanza (what we lay people usually think of as a verse, confusingly!)
v = verse = one line of the poem
w = word
l = letter

An additional wrinkle is 'The Naming of Cats' is always written without being divided up, but it can readily be divided by meter, so I'm assuming a stanza layout like this:

The Naming of Cats is a difficult matter,
It isn't just one of your holiday games;
You may think at first I'm as mad as a hatter
When I tell you, a cat must have THREE DIFFERENT NAMES.

First of all, there's the name that the family use daily,
Such as Peter, Augustus, Alonzo or James,
Such as Victor or Jonathan, George or Bill Bailey--
All of them sensible everyday names.

There are fancier names if you think they sound sweeter,
Some for the gentlemen, some for the dames:
Such as Plato, Admetus, Electra, Demeter--
But all of them sensible everyday names.

But I tell you, a cat needs a name that's particular,
A name that's peculiar, and more dignified,
Else how can he keep up his tail perpendicular,
Or spread out his whiskers, or cherish his pride?

Of names of this kind, I can give you a quorum,
Such as Munkustrap, Quaxo, or Coricopat,
Such as Bombalurina, or else Jellylorum-
Names that never belong to more than one cat.

But above and beyond there's still one name left over,
And that is the name that you never will guess;
The name that no human research can discover--
But THE CAT HIMSELF KNOWS, and will never confess.

When you notice a cat in profound meditation,
The reason, I tell you, is always the same:
His mind is engaged in a rapt contemplation
Of the thought, of the thought, of the thought of his name:

His ineffable effable
Effanineffable
Deep and inscrutable singular Name


The only slight problem with this division is that the clue for stanza 8 doesn't work, but it's late and I need sleep, so over to everyone else...


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

If we assume that @Emmasian 's Secret Santa is less good at counting than at poetry and read st. 8 as 7, st. 7 as 6 and st. 6 as 5 it works


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Blimey, this one makes my head hurt


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Woken early over a night where dreams obsessed with the clue! With thanks to the above Catchatters (especially for realising the U was in fact a V - gosh I'm thick) I managed to get the sentence "First cat is Annie". Therefore I am thinking @ChaosCat?????? :Kiss:Kiss










If I'm right thank you so, so much for our wonderful gifts. The clue was just genius!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Opening began...
> 
> View attachment 427638
> 
> ...


Aw look at him with the wand, he's loving it.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Woken early over a night where dreams obsessed with the clue! With thanks to the above Catchatters (especially for realising the U was in fact a V - gosh I'm thick) I managed to get the sentence "First cat is Annie". Therefore I am thinking @ChaosCat?????? :Kiss:Kiss
> 
> View attachment 427665
> 
> ...


You're right, sorry for messing up the clue :Facepalm


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> So so pleased you had fun for your first initiation and we need to see the gloves and towel and esp dish cloth in use rofl!!
> 
> SBF is a big fan of valerian and other 1st class drugs - I don't think I know of a cat who hasn't fallen under the influence of one of her deals - the stink does take some getting used to mind....
> 
> ...


You could hurry them up a little by gently coughing over their drinks, food before handing it over?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Well the kids are pretty good lol it's the humans who expect you to carry on as normal.....when do they go home???????


Probably when they're not getting enough attention any longer.
How are they both?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

ChaosCat said:


> You're right, sorry for messing up the clue :Facepalm


I thought it was great. Once @Jesthar put me on the right track I got the idea. My mum was an English teacher and would have been turning in her grave at what I didn't know about stanzas etc!!

Raffsi slept with his head on his hare flump so Teddy couldn't take it.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@huckybuck and @Citruspips thank you so much for organising this jamboree again, it has been such fun.

Sorry to hear you've had the lurgy Claire, sounds like you need someone to come and look after you instead of the other way round xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> @huckybuck and @Citruspips thank you so much for organising this jamboree again, it has been such fun.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've had the lurgy Claire, sounds like you need someone to come and look after you instead of the other way round xxxx


I second that, thank you both.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Having fun with their SS gifts today

I'm afraid Toppy's taken over the tent, he's sat there like this for over an hour




























While Buntys still chasing her mice


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> SBF is a big fan of valerian and other 1st class drugs - I don't think I know of a cat who hasn't fallen under the influence of one of her deals - the stink does take some getting used to mind....


Ive had to hide two of the three knitted toys - we've been away for a few days and the smell when we got back into the house was something else!!
:Vomit
We thought something must have died!
:Hilarious
Two more toys to save for a rainy day - Barney absolutely loves them so this will make the fun last even longer 

Im saving the oven gloves and tea towel until we really need it - plenty more life in these badboyz!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

@MilleD, Lily and Sev are loving their gifts... Lily has claimed the blanket as her own and Sev loves the stinky owl x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

They certainly are the gifts that go on giving! Rafa's hare flump was in the bath this morning (how?? why??) and when I tried to tidy @Bertie'sMum's amazing crochet blankie into a bag, Freya extracted it and glared at me as she lay down on it! I have toys strewn about the lounge which am too bone idle to pick up, plus they keep diving into them and chucking them about.

Not to get all soppy but feel so privileged and grateful I found this forum four years ago xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My OH built Toppy and Bunty's little house this morning which @Tawny75 gave us, its a big hit.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Charity said:


> My OH built Toppy and Bunty's little house this morning which @Tawny75 gave us, its a big hit.
> 
> View attachment 427842
> 
> ...


Pleased to see Mr and Mrs T moved in without any problems


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I just thought I'd pop in and show you Oscar's first sitting on his new blankie @Psygon  It's so soft and lovely...thank you.










Trying to get the shot...which turned out blurry...ah well.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I just thought I'd pop in and show you Oscar's first sitting on his new blankie @Psygon  It's so soft and lovely...thank you.
> 
> View attachment 428068
> 
> ...


He looks very cosy :Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought I might try and get some pics earlier of Christmas toys in action.

Despite me wanting to save the duck from @ewelsh as it's so cute... CK likes it too much. 

















Waffles loves this feather toy from @ewelsh too









And then I tried some action shots from the feather toys from @Summercat - totally nailed them.
















She actually broke one of the feather stick toys already  might have played a bit too hard...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice to see kitties enjoying their gifts

@Psygon 
Well she has four so.....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> Nice to see kitties enjoying their gifts
> 
> @Psygon
> Well she has four so.....


Yes, am hoping the others don't go the same way as she will be upset!

luckily it was a clean break so I think I can repair it (though she ran off with the feathery top part and it's currently missing heheh)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So glad the gang are enjoying their toys. I must admit that duck was super cute and so soft, I was tempted to keep it too :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Have been away and still a bit jet lagged but here is a snap of Biggles with one of the new kickers from our SS☃


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> Have been away and still a bit jet lagged but here is a snap of Biggles with one of the new kickers from our SS☃
> 
> View attachment 428101


Darcy loves the kicker like this you got us @Summercat - it's a good size!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm so gutted. Just making a cup of coffee and managed to knock something out of the cupboard as Ralph was being pest on the side and chipped my brand new mug


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I'm so gutted. Just making a cup of coffee and managed to knock something out of the cupboard as Ralph was being pest on the side and chipped my brand new mug


 Oh no :-(


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
Just a small chip, good not a big break. Chips give cups and mugs charm ❤


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

MilleD said:


> I'm so gutted. Just making a cup of coffee and managed to knock something out of the cupboard as Ralph was being pest on the side and chipped my brand new mug


Oopsadaisy, I am a little cursed with Xmas mugs going flying, usually with a stickier end lol. If we wait till payday on 18th am happy to order you another?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Willow_Warren

I decided that the coaster was much to nice to use as a coaster so added some magnetic tape to the back and turned it into a fridge magnet 










plus the scratch pad is being attacked daily - so much so that I think I'm going to have to get another one very soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe, such fun in a box @Psygon 

















He's playing hunt the sardine...funny boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally! Here is my new Display Tea Towel in full effect  @Psygon thank you so much again for Oscar's design, we love it.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Crunchie was very unwell over Christmas. A trip to the vet gave us the news that he'd either fallen or been clipped by a car. We will never know what happened. He was given Metacalm and advised to rest, he's good at that in fact he took that advice to the extreme! Slowly he's recovered and today he's playing with his beautiful hand made Christmas presi. So I think it's official he's all better now. So thank you to @Mrs Funkin you gave us a lovely way to take a pic to mark the occasion xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Crunchie, I’m glad you finally are feeling well enough to enjoy your gifts. Resting is Very Important Indeed - I suggest you get some more. Oscar says that the kicker doubles as an awesome scented pillow  

Thanks Chief Elf for the photo xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> Oopsadaisy, I am a little cursed with Xmas mugs going flying, usually with a stickier end lol. If we wait till payday on 18th am happy to order you another?


Lord no!!!

I can manage a chip, was just annoyed at myself. Thanks for the offer xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

@Charity Jasper absolutely loves the cheese wedge scratcher.

As long as it isn't being, um, taken over by Teddi.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> @Charity Jasper absolutely loves the cheese wedge scratcher.
> 
> As long as it isn't being, um, taken over by Teddi.
> 
> View attachment 429070


I'm glad they like it, I nearly kept it for Bunty and Toppy but persuaded myself I mustn't


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> I'm glad they like it, I nearly kept it for Bunty and Toppy but persuaded myself I mustn't




I sort of thought the way a cat would use it would be to face up the slope. But Jasper sits on it with her bum in the air facing down the slope. She's a bit weird though.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@ewelsh can I ask where this toy is from?

It is feathers and a bell on a metal wire. Waffles is obsessed with it and my OH is worried what will happen if it breaks and just said 'you need to ask where this is from. Did you solve the clue yet? Do you know who to ask?'

And that was his faith in my ability to solve clues!!! Clearly I am not Miss Marple :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ow Waffles we have to sort this quickly!

@Psygon All my orders for your gang were from Esty UK I have ordered so many wands from them.
I think it is this one because I remember asking for colourful girly feathers










I have also seen these on Etsy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

That last one is the one!

Thank you!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> That last one is the one!
> 
> Thank you!!!


We had one of them - Barney preferred the white handle! He went mental for it. Odd cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> We had one of them - Barney preferred the white handle! He went mental for it. Odd cat


Waffles likes both ends!

She grabs the feather end in her mouth and then runs chasing the white handle while still holding the feathers?!?

Odd girl.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Waffles likes both ends!
> 
> She grabs the feather end in her mouth and then runs chasing the white handle while still holding the feathers?!?
> 
> Odd girl.


Just for info, you can get that feather toy other places a bit cheaper. Well, half the price actually from what I've seen.

Some Etsy sellers don't make their own stuff, it's putting a lot of people off the platform.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Just for info, you can get that feather toy other places a bit cheaper. Well, half the price actually from what I've .


Could you provide a link for the last one please (tech dumbo here)


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

We have a draft and oh dear look what my husbands done @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious MEN!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaha! Multi-purpose  I like it.


----------

